
How an internal cloud migration is boosting Microsoft Azure - el_duderino
https://www.microsoft.com/itshowcase/blog/how-an-internal-cloud-migration-is-boosting-microsoft-azure/
======
onyva
This “eat your own dog food” myth at Microsoft never dies, does it?

